# Any Vapers that live in Somerset West/Strant area



## VapeSnow (9/4/16)

Any Vapers that live in Somerset West/Strant area?


----------



## E.T. (9/4/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Any Vapers that live in Somerset West/Strant area?


Jip close to Strand High


----------



## VapeSnow (9/4/16)

I have a custard cookie juice i want you to test. Can i bring it to you quickly?


----------



## E.T. (9/4/16)

VapeSnow said:


> I have a custard cookie juice i want you to test. Can i bring it to you quickly?


That would have been great but i am visiting the inlaws in Wellington for the weekend


----------



## E.T. (9/4/16)

Is it a diy?


----------



## VapeSnow (9/4/16)

E.T. said:


> That would have been great but i am visiting the inlaws in Wellington for the weekend


Okay ill pop by in the week. Just let me know when


----------



## VapeSnow (9/4/16)

E.T. said:


> Is it a diy?


Yes it is!


----------



## E.T. (9/4/16)

Ok cool i am always keen to try new juice , will let you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (9/4/16)

If you live in Somerset West you can afford lekker vaping gear "ne?".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/4/16)

Waine said:


> If you live in Somerset West you can afford lekker vaping gear "ne?".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whut? He said Summies not Constantia...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (4/9/16)

I live in gordons bay

Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (4/9/16)

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> I live in gordons bay
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk



Bro send me a PM


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (4/9/16)

Holla! Live in Somerset West


----------



## JJ8nine (5/9/16)

I live in Swest aswell


----------



## DanTheMan (5/9/16)

I live between strand and somerset
De Velde estate


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (5/9/16)

So I do DiY and seems that Vapesnow does as well. Anyone else? If so, what do you guys think about a get together at some point? Maybe share pointers, sample some juices. Could be fun?


----------



## DanTheMan (5/9/16)

i'm in the process
struggling a crap load
cant seem to understand what i do wrong


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (5/9/16)

Its a tricky business, been doing it for a couple of months and I still wouldnt call my juice all that good. @VapeSnow, how long have you been DIYing?


----------



## VapeSnow (5/9/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> Its a tricky business, been doing it for a couple of months and I still wouldnt call my juice all that good. @VapeSnow, how long have you been DIYing?



Hi guys if i have to guess i would say 1 year and 7 months


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (5/9/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys if i have to guess i would say 1 year and 7 months



Would be cool to pick your brain sometime. Well guys, let me know if you are keen for a meet up at some point. Would be cool to get to know the local vapers


----------



## VapeSnow (5/9/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> Would be cool to pick your brain sometime. Well guys, let me know if you are keen for a meet up at some point. Would be cool to get to know the local vapers



Yeah bro we can definitely meet up. Will be cool the have a nice vape and chat!


----------



## Jebula999 (5/9/16)

I stay in Stellies but will be in GB the weekend most probably.


----------



## JsPLAYn (8/9/16)

I've tried some of @VapeSnow diy and it's Gooood 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (4/10/16)

Any of you guys want a 10ml tester of a Butterscotch Custard with hits of caramel, creams and undertones of tobacco


----------



## Jebula999 (4/10/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Any of you guys want a 10ml tester of a Butterscotch Custard with hits of caramel, creams and undertones of tobacco


I'd give some a try, why not


----------



## JsPLAYn (5/10/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Any of you guys want a 10ml tester of a Butterscotch Custard with hits of caramel, creams and undertones of tobacco


Crap that sounds delish nom nom


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (5/10/16)

Sure sounds awesome

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (5/10/16)

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> Sure sounds awesome
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk



Bro send me a Pm


----------

